# A friend dropped by....



## Steve H (Oct 9, 2021)

And asked if I wanted to pickle these for 50/50. take.








Challenge excepted!







Cleaned, trimmed and rinsed. Cut with mandoline. 







3 quarts white vinegar, 3 quarts water with 6 tbs pickling salt brought to a boil. Then cooled to room temp.

In each jar add:
1/4 tsp pickle crisp
1 /4 tsp minced garlic.
1/2 tsp mustard seed.
And 1 tsp each of the following:
Minced dried onion.
dill seed
dried dill
Fill jar with brine leaving a 1/2" head space.
Vacuum seal if you have one. Let sit 3 days  before chowing.
If not vacuum sealed. Give them a couple weeks.
These are not shelf stable.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice work . Hard to tell by the picture , are those lunch box sweet ?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 9, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work . Hard to tell by the picture , are those lunch box sweet ?



Thanks! Yes, they are.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 9, 2021)

Sure look good Steve


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2021)

I used to grow them . Had a bumper crop one year , and ended up drying them and ground into powder . Makes a nice blend of chili powder .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2021)

Great Deal on Both Ends!!
Nice Job, Steve!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 9, 2021)

mmmmm....Peppers.
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 9, 2021)

Looks great Steve, I love and use red bells often. Thanks for the recipe, doing this soon, Like! RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice! bet those are great on a salad or a burger.....or a charcuterie board!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 9, 2021)

great deal! I wish I had a friend like you! Looks delicious!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2021)

Looks great Steve. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## xray (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice job on the peppers Steve, I sure could use an Italian hoagie loaded up with them!


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 9, 2021)

Looks great Steve.  Easy recipe too.  Nice work.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice.
I've got bucket loads of chilies to either process or give away.

Have you water bathed processed your pickled peppers, Peter, Uh Steve?


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 9, 2021)

Looks great Steve, another thing for the to do list


----------



## Steve H (Oct 10, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Sure look good Steve


Thank you Jim!



chopsaw said:


> I used to grow them . Had a bumper crop one year , and ended up drying them and ground into powder . Makes a nice blend of chili powder .


That's something I should try if I get more. Thanks!



Bearcarver said:


> Great Deal on Both Ends!!
> Nice Job, Steve!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks John!



JLeonard said:


> mmmmm....Peppers.
> Jim


Thanks Jim!



sawhorseray said:


> Looks great Steve, I love and use red bells often. Thanks for the recipe, doing this soon, Like! RAY


Thanks! And you're welcome.



indaswamp said:


> Nice! bet those are great on a salad or a burger.....or a charcuterie board!


Thanks! They are really good on pizza too!



bauchjw said:


> great deal! I wish I had a friend like you! Looks delicious!


Thank you!



TNJAKE said:


> Looks great Steve. Thanks for the recipe!


Thanks Jake! And you're welcome.



xray said:


> Nice job on the peppers Steve, I sure could use an Italian hoagie loaded up with them!


Thanks Joe! 



MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Steve.  Easy recipe too.  Nice work.


Thanks Muike! Yup, super easy. Just a little time consuming cutting all those peppers.



Fueling Around said:


> Nice.
> I've got bucket loads of chilies to either process or give away.
> 
> Have you water bathed processed your pickled peppers, Peter, Uh Steve?


Lol! Thanks! Nah, I never got around to doing that.



jcam222 said:


> Looks great Steve, another thing for the to do list


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice batch of peppers Steve, and good deal for you, and your friend

David


----------



## Steve H (Oct 10, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice batch of peppers Steve, and good deal for you, and your friend
> 
> David



Thanks David. These were a surprise. When he said he dropping off some peppers. I thought he was bringing banana peppers.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 10, 2021)

Yes I have not had banana peppers for a while ,  I'v never heard of  Lunch Box Sweet, are they only sweet or is there heat also
nice cutting with the mandolin.

David


----------



## Steve H (Oct 10, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes I have not had banana peppers for a while ,  I'v never heard of  Lunch Box Sweet, are they only sweet or is there heat also
> nice cutting with the mandolin.
> 
> David



They're really not much different then a bell pepper. Certainly not "sweet". And no heat. I just tried a few. They are very good. I'm thinking about opening them back up. And adding a few Thai peppers in them.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 10, 2021)

Steve H said:


> They're really not much different then a bell pepper. Certainly not "sweet". And no heat. I just tried a few. They are very good. I'm thinking about opening them back up. And adding a few Thai peppers in them.



Yes that would kick them up a notch.
Look great though

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2021)

Good friend!
Nice score!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Oct 10, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Good friend!
> Nice score!
> Al



Thanks Al! Dom is a really cool guy. Known him for 20 years.


----------



## clifish (Oct 10, 2021)

Looks Great Steve,  I just pickled some Ghost and habs this week,  also kicked up some pickles and red onions with ghost and chocolate moruga scorpions as well.
 as well.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 12, 2021)

Damn Steve those look awesome man! Nice of you to do for your friend as well! You ever pickle banana peppers?


----------

